# Wisconsin Archery Whitetail



## rossn2 (Oct 18, 2010)

Looking at crossing a Whitetail Archery hunt in Wisconsin off the bucket list, mid to late Oct. Does anyone have any experience with Buffalo County or Rutting Ridge Outfitters?

You can pm me pros/cons/etc.


Thank you.


----------



## rossn2 (Oct 18, 2010)

Any experience with any outfitters in Wisconsin?


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

*wisconsin and minnesota?*

Im from that area and hunt there every year,have lots of friends and family,and can prob answer some questions for ya.family owns hunting property in wisconsin,and inlaws are also outfitters and they shoot monsters.Call me 832-425-1482 chris


----------

